# Total Thyroidectomy & Early Menopause



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

I had a TT in May 2012. In talking with my mom who is hypothyroid, she said she began menopause in her early 30s. I am only 28 and found out today that symptoms I have experienced since the surgery 3 years ago are symptoms of menopause. I would never have assumed that was the problem as I am rather young. I did not have RAI but according to webMD a mother having hypothyroid or early menopause puts you at higher risk. I also read that having surgery or radiation can also shock the body into early menopause. I wonder if all of those risk factors combined could rally lead to menopause in late 20s? I am on levothyroxine, and some have said these symptoms can also be a sign of too high a dose, but I've been testing in a normal range for years. I'm not really distraught about it coming early, but I'd love to address the hot flashes and mood changes at the very least.


----------

